# purring like a (Real Big) kitten...



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

well finished my header swap and during the inspection found that i had two failed lifters (hense the clatter i was hearing) swapped out the whole set while i was in there no more header leaks or banging against my control arms man it sounds amazing compared to how it did. off to take it for a spin before the rain comes in....have a great day all i know i will....cruise in dinner at the Moose tonight with the local car club...arty:arty::cheers:cheers



Brian


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Hydraulic lifters failed on start up? Hope these last better. Congrats on the headers and hope the cruise in goes well. I've heard about some cheapy chinese lifters floating around that dont' last. Hopefully this will stay fixed and it didn't hurt the cam. Does the pushrod turn on it's own when running, if not then the lifter isn't turning in its bore and it needs to turn to last.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

That sounds AWESOME!!! Congrats


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Sounds good. 

Is that tach slow? Maybe it's just the vid.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

jet i have break in miles on it and i thought it was just the H&S rockers as i heard the were a bit noisy but when i went to prime it could not get oil out of two stems no matter what....tore the top end down and found the lifters collapsed (edelbrock). went up and grabbed the set Mr. P-body recommended as he said there has been a lot of problems with some of the other manufactures in a previous post. so much quieter now....have base set at 8 deg, 35 all in by 2800rpm oil when warm at idle is pegged at 30 and at cruise between 60 and 80. Temp never topped 175 even during a long idle at the gas station. dumped the secondaries from a 15 roll and lit them up jumped sideways hunched down and gripped, then barked second too boot.....WOW!!! at 60 MPH i am at 2000RPM with the 2:56 gear....may just stick with it.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, I remember, lol.. Cool on the lifters, thought you lost the bottom. Didn't know that was a video, lol.. Sounds great, as Eric said, tach is sleepy, but it revs real quick and bet it is a ball to drive, torque monster. I would keep the 2.56, it's no fun getting 10 MPG with a gear and hear the engine scream at 70.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

That sounds real nice Brian. I had to laugh at the camera angle for the rear bumper. Had to make sure we knew eh? LOL.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

lol Batman....was just trying to get the sound to come out good on the exhaust the camera mic leaves a lot to be desired, it's a relatively mild cam compared to yours but i have 1:65 rockers which push the lift to around .504 on both ends.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

That rear gear sounds nice too. Could I expect the same RPM at 70 mph with the manual using your gear?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> well finished my header swap and during the inspection found that i had two failed lifters ...


Man, that thing is pure seks --- Good job! :cheers

Bear


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

I want to see\hear some video of it on the road!


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Instg8ter sounds nice and tight, looking good.

Batman your car would be the same, as both auto and the manual trans will have a final drive of 1:1 ratio. So all rear gears will be the same out come.

If the car has an over drive trans auto or manual. Then the rear gears will be different unless you are comparing the same overdrive ratio in the transmissions. Most 4 speed 2 wheel drive autotrans for GM are .67 to .75 over drive and most 5 speed TREMEC manuals are .64 to .68 over drive.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Batman i think the lowest gear you can go down to with a series two carrier is 3:48 (correct me if i am wrong guys). Anyone know how the 15" wheels (26.5 total tire height) will effect the speedo readings at say 55 as i have not changed the speedo gear. off to give Tempestein a bath to get my blood , sweat and tears off the fenders.....arty:arty:arty::cheers:cheers:cheers


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

13 inch tires

175 50 13 19.89
215 50 13 21.46

175 60 13 21.27
185 60 13 21.74
195 60 13 22.21
205 60 13 22.69

165 65 13 21.44

165 70 13 22.09
175 70 13 22.65
185 70 13 23.2
195 70 13 23.75

155 80 13 22.76
165 80 13 23.39
175 80 13 24.02
185 80 13 24.65

14 inch tires 

205 50 14 22.07
245 50 14 23.65
265 50 14 24.43

185 55 14 22.01
195 55 14 22.44
205 55 14 22.88

185 60 14 22.74
195 60 14 23.21
205 60 14 23.69
215 60 14 24.16
225 60 14 24.63
235 60 14 25.10
245 60 14 25.57

165 65 14 22.44
175 65 14 22.96
185 65 14 23.47
195 65 14 23.98

175 70 14 23.65
185 70 14 24.20
195 70 14 24.75
205 70 14 25.30
215 70 14 25.85
225 70 14 26.40

185 75 14 24.93
195 75 14 25.52
205 75 14 26.11
215 75 14 26.70

15 inch tires

195 45 15 21.91

195 50 15 22.68
205 50 15 23.07
225 50 15 23.86
245 50 15 24.65
265 50 15 25.43
275 50 15 25.83
295 50 15 26.61
305 50 15 27.01

185 55 15 23.01
195 55 15 23.44
205 55 15 23.88
225 55 15 24.74

185 60 15 23.74
195 60 15 24.21
205 60 15 24.69
215 60 15 25.16
225 60 15 25.63
235 60 15 26.10
245 60 15 26.57
255 60 15 27.05
275 60 15 27.99
315 60 15 29.88

185 65 15 24.47
195 65 15 24.98
205 65 15 25.49
215 65 15 26.00

205 70 15 26.30
215 70 15 26.85
225 70 15 24.70
235 70 15 27.95
255 70 15 29.06

195 75 15 26.52
205 75 15 27.11
215 75 15 27.70
225 75 15 28.29
235 75 15 28.88
265 75 15 30.65

16 inch tires 

205 40 16 22.46
215 40 16 22.77
225 40 16 23.09

195 45 46 22.91
205 45 16 23.26
215 45 16 23.62
225 45 16 23.97
245 45 16 24.68

195 50 16 23.68
205 50 16 24.07
215 50 16 24.46
225 50 16 24.86
235 50 16 25.25
245 50 16 25.65
255 50 16 26.04
265 50 16 26.43
275 50 16 26.83
295 50 16 27.61

195 55 16 24.44
205 55 16 24.88
215 55 16 25.31
225 55 16 25.74
235 55 16 26.18
315 55 16 29.64
345 55 16 30.94

205 60 16 25.69
215 60 16 26.16
225 60 16 26.63
235 60 16 27.10
285 60 16 29.46

205 65 16 26.49
215 65 16 27.00
255 65 16 29.05
275 65 16 30.07

205 40 16 22.46
215 40 16 22.77
225 40 16 23.09

195 45 16 22.91
205 45 16 23.26
215 45 16 23.62
225 45 16 23.97
245 45 16 24.68

195 50 16 23.68
205 50 16 24.07
215 50 16 24.46
225 50 16 24.86
235 50 16 25.25
245 50 16 25.65
255 50 16 26.04
265 50 16 26.43
275 50 16 26.83
295 50 16 27.61

195 55 16 24.44
205 55 16 24.88
215 55 16 25.31
225 55 16 25.74
235 55 16 26.18
315 55 16 29.64
345 55 16 30.94

205 60 16 25.69
215 60 16 26.16
225 60 16 26.63
235 60 16 27.10
285 60 16 29.46

205 65 16 26.49
215 65 16 27.00
255 65 16 29.05
275 65 16 30.07

255 75 16 31.06

17 inch tires 

225 35 17 23.20
245 35 17 23.75
315 35 17 25.68
335 35 17 26.23

205 40 17 23.46
215 40 17 23.77
225 40 17 24.09
235 40 17 24.40
245 40 17 24.72
255 40 17 25.03
265 40 17 25.35
275 40 17 25.66
285 40 17 25.98

205 45 17 24.26
215 45 17 24.62
225 45 17 24.97
235 45 17 25.33
245 45 17 25.68
255 45 17 26.04
305 45 17 27.81

205 50 17 25.07
215 50 17 25.46
225 50 17 25.86
235 50 17 26.25
245 50 17 26.65
255 50 17 27.04
275 50 17 27.83

215 55 17 26.31
225 55 17 26.74
235 55 17 27.18
245 55 17 27.61
255 55 17 28.04
275 55 17 28.91

215 60 17 27.16
255 60 17 29.05
275 60 17 29.99
305 60 17 31.41

235 65 17 29.03
245 65 17 29.54
275 65 17 31.07

265 70 17 31.61

255 75 17 32.06

18 inch tires 

285 30 18 24.73
295 30 18 24.97
315 30 18 25.44
335 30 18 25.91

215 35 18 23.93
225 35 18 24.20
235 35 18 24.48
245 35 18 24.75
255 35 18 25.03
265 35 18 25.30
275 35 18 25.58
285 35 18 25.85
295 35 18 26.13
335 35 18 27.23
345 35 18 27.51

215 40 18 24.77
225 40 18 25.09
235 40 18 25.40
245 40 18 25.72
255 40 18 26.03
265 40 18 26.35
275 40 18 26.66
285 40 18 26.98

215 45 18 25.62
225 45 18 25.97
235 45 18 26.33
245 45 18 26.68
255 45 18 27.04
285 45 18 28.10
295 45 18 28.45

235 50 18 27.25
255 50 18 28.04
285 50 18 29.22

225 55 18 27.74
255 55 18 29.04
275 55 18 29.91
305 55 18 31.21

245 60 18 29.57
265 60 18 30.52
275 60 18 30.99
285 60 18 31.46
315 60 18 32.88
235 60 18 29.10

19 inch tires 

265 30 19 25.26
275 30 19 25.50
285 30 19 25.73
295 30 19 25.97
345 30 19 27.15

225 35 19 25.20
235 35 19 25.48
245 35 19 25.75
255 35 19 26.03
275 35 19 26.58
285 35 19 26.85
295 35 19 27.13

245 40 19 26.72
255 40 19 27.03

245 45 19 27.68
255 45 19 28.04
285 45 19 29.10

255 50 19 29.04

20 inch tires 

275 30 20 26.50
285 30 20 26.73

245 35 20 26.75
255 35 20 27.03
265 35 20 27.30
275 35 20 27.58

245 40 20 27.72
295 40 20 29.29
305 40 20 29.61

275 45 20 29.74
295 45 20 30.45
305 45 20 30.81

265 50 20 30.43
285 50 20 31.22
295 50 20 31.61
305 50 20 32.01
325 50 20 32.80

275 55 20 31.91

22 inch tires 

285 30 22 28.73
295 30 22 28.97

265 35 22 29.30

305 40 22 31.61
325 40 22 32.24

305 45 22 32.81

23 inch tires 

305 35 23 31.41

305 40 23 32.61

24 inch tires 

305 35 24 32.40


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

205 75 14 26.11
that is close to stock height of a 66 tire.

So 26.5 isn't very much in difference.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I believe that the 8.2 3 series is used for 2.73 to 5.13 gears, or there are gears available in those sizes. Could be wrong tho. For sure the 2.56 is series 2 carrier.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I was the sole Pontiac representative of the 50 or so cars at the cruise in....lots of compliments on my "LeMans"....lol, no respect i tell ya! and "i can't believe thats your first paint jobs"...also have 3 guys wanting me to do their dashes with the gauge clusters. Met steve "HiSpeed" from the forum and his wife Nancy, he has a flaming '06 Black GTO what a beast. Stupid question but where is the brake light actuator located, i have all lights except brake and grille running lights and i need to track them down.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but as I understand it, the cutoff for the Pontiac 8.2" 3 series carrier is 3.23:1. 3.36 and above (numerically) requires a 4 series carrier.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

From what I read in a different thread:

2 series 2.56 - 2.78
3 series 2.93 - 3.23
4 series 3.31 - up

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/gto-gear-ratios-16289/index5.html
Post #81/#88


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

This thread/video pleases me. After watching "The Punisher" movie and got hooked on pure Pontiac's I was hoping they really sounded this good and I got my answer. 

Was soo hoping they wasnt just using average sound effects for the '69 GTO they used. I cant wait to build my 6.6. 

Love your ride instg8r. Sounds and looks amazing.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> From what I read in a different thread:
> 2 series 2.56 - 2.78
> 3 series 2.93 - 3.23
> 4 series 3.31 - up


I don't think that sounds right at all. 4 series is 3.90s up, 3 is 3.xx, 2 is 2xx. Which makes more sense than the quote. 3.90 should be 3 series. I did see on one site, 3.08 and up for 3 series carrier. Check Eaton or Auburns site for applications, that will tell you what each fits.

G8ter, brake light switch is in front of the brake pedal and up, power wire from the column in, other wire out to the flasher switch I believe. You can power it with any constant hot, as brake lights work with the car off.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

That's why I added the link. Just repeating what I dug up, I thought....:confused


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

HotRod, you will find that nothing sounds like a Pontiac motor and you will be able to hear them coming a block away when you know what they sound like. thanks for the compliment it looks and sounds like it does because of all the great help and suggestions on here and wee all try and pass that knowledge forward to the next generation (you). i wanted something with good street manners that would growl a WOT and boy does it....can hit it from a 20 roll and smoke the tires and still cruise it on the freeway 70 mph at 2200rpm (2:56 gear). Plan is to drive the peg leg this year and do the posi rear end over the winter when i decide which gear i want (thinking 3:08).


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Indeed. I'm just glad it sounds like I heard on the punisher as mentioned. I love it.


----------

